# Nikon Image Space - Plug in



## markstothard (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry if this has been asked before, I did search online and at Lightroom Forum.

I know I can just export images and upload images, but I was just wonder if anyone knows of a Lightroom Plug in for Nikon's Image Space? www.nikonimagespace.com

Just somewhere, where I keep and share our private family images.

Thanks and Happy New Year.

Mark


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 1, 2014)

I haven't come across one, sorry.  Welcome to the forum though Mark!


----------

